# Vanity Plates?



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Whose got em / had em?

Any cool ideas? I want to get a pair.. No I'm not vain.. I just want something different. Im sick of this ALKSDLK 99829382 thing snooooooze. I'm not going to do anything too stupid like "BG PNIS" or anything LOL


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I had one at one time, but it wasn't very imaginative..


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Whose got em / had em?
> 
> Any cool ideas? I want to get a pair.. No I'm not vain.. I just want something different. Im sick of this ALKSDLK 99829382 thing snooooooze. I'm not going to do anything too stupid like "BG PNIS" or anything LOL


Well....you could always be different and go with "SML PNIS" (that should really *stick out*).
I did see a guy with "WAZZZUP" that I gave a :th_dblthumb2: to. Personally, I have never had one either but wouldn't mind one.
(Note to self: check with DMV and see if "SML PNIS" is available)


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Get "EGGS". That'll make people wonder.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw "8LEGS" on an Alfa Spider once. I also saw "IML8" on another car. I'll leave it to you guys to figure out model and color.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

obermd said:


> I also saw "IML8" on another car. I'll leave it to you guys to figure out model and color.


Black Corvette??


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

For Eco owners - NOTAHYBR, NADAHYBR, NOTAHYBD NADAHYBD

I saw an Ontario plate with NOT_LOST as his.. LOL he was in the states of course.

Some ideas

SAVED_GM 
PRIUSWHO
CRZCNTRL
SUPACRUZ (pun on jets and GM's auto-driving cars)
CRZN_USA
4TY_MPG
4TEE_ MPG
GASSIPPER
GAS_SIPPA
I_H8GAS
I_ON_RD
NEVAON_E


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I still have my old PA plate. "DOWORK"

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

My mom's is my favorite. She's a dental hygienist with "PLAQ PKR" on the back of her Sky.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> Black Corvette??


Nope.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

I know a guy who's 1974 Chevy pickup had NBC LIED. I once saw 68OU1.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I still got my plate it is on my profile pic PATMAN. Still got the plate just not active. I won't pay $120 for license plates. My wife's boss(owns a nail salon and has @ 6 cars) has TITO1 - TITO6. Most all the cars are what I would call "2 fast 2 furious" cars or "ricers" except for his Escalade (he bought because he needed a truck one day)
2 of the ricers are right hand drive(a Celica and a Lexus) he imported from ? They are all tinted lowered and 20 in wheels(popular bolt patterns easy to find). Poor guy huh! LOL


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> I also saw "IML8" on another car. I'll leave it to you guys to figure out model and color.


Bright RED Ferrari? haha


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iCruze1.8 said:


> Bright RED Ferrari? haha


Nope. Not black, not red, not a GM, not a Ferrari. Jefferson Airplane did a song by the same name.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Nope. Not black, not red, not a GM, not a Ferrari. Jefferson Airplane did a song by the same name.


...a white rabbit?


No wonder they're late.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had one vanity plate: N935F. It was the N number I'd reserved for the airplane (a Van's RV-9) I was going to build. Never happened.

I've seen some gobsmackingly stupid plates, the kind that scream "LOOK AT ME, I'M A DOUCHEBAG!" Examples: H8CATS. GBLWRMR (on a Suburban). GLFWIDO (gosh, I'm so sorry that your golf-playing hubster bought you that freakin' Escalade). And of course NOBAMA.

Speaking of that last, I once saw a huge self-printed (you can tell) vinyl magnet on the tailgate of a lifted F-350: THIS IS A NOBAMA ZONE. MENTION HIS NAME AND I WILL DROP YOU WHERE YOU STAND. Oooo, scary ******* is scary. D:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Somebody nearby me has a plate that reads UMADBRO. 

No vanity plate for me on this car. Maybe the eventual sleeper small coupe, though.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I remember the first one I saw on Beverly Hills 90210. On a Corvette was I8A4RE( I ate a Ferrari).


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i kind of laughed when i seen CRZN_USA. I also am planning on getting vanity plates but nothing like these.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

I was considering doing CRUZ3R


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

leeclark said:


> i kind of laughed when i seen CRZN_USA. I also am planning on getting vanity plates but nothing like these.


Hey, I was toying with the idea of doing CRZN-VA but we'll see.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like crznusa for anyone who gets that. 
Many ideas here lol
http://www.r8pl8z.com/?r_sortby=highest_rated&r_orderby=desc


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> ...a white rabbit?
> 
> 
> No wonder they're late.


You got it.  My wife wouldn't let me buy vanity plates for her convertable. I wanted to tag it TOPLESS.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm either gonna go with CRZN_USA or 4TEE_MPG. Haven't decided between the two. The underscore is the state elblem so technically CRUZNUSA works too but looks less clean. This is kind of like a mod for me and I want it more for the car not to put my identity on there


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

From the fast car:


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

TNYTRBO SLOCHEV BEHINDU SLOLANE STAYRT

Ok im done


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not quite a license plate, but I once saw a small Toyota pickup painted Tonka orange with the "T O Y O T A" on the tailgate replace with "T O N K A" in the same font.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

This is my vanity Florida tag, instead of goin with my current city's name ZADAR, I did it like this. To mix it up a lil! 
BTW I'm a license plate collector and have many others in my "vanity" collection. But this one's the most special one.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine says:

CRZECO


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Sheesh it was hard enough coming up with a new username for this website lol. You guys are impressive with the creativity on some of those. :eusa_clap:


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey, I was toying with the idea of doing CRZN-VA but we'll see.


that might work. i just laughed when i seen the usa one cause of the arcade and video game crusie n usa. where in VA are you. i'm near lynchburg.


----------



## bigemun (Aug 24, 2012)

Hyprmlr
nyl8gas
bowtyzr
ltlpump
fullwlt
pktblge
cpneco
swdih8
sippppp
gr8mpg
40plus


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> View attachment 7865
> 
> 
> This is my vanity Florida tag, instead of goin with my current city's name ZADAR, I did it like this. To mix it up a lil!
> BTW I'm a license plate collector and have many others in my "vanity" collection. But this one's the most special one.


i'm very jealous of that plate, nj has such boring choices...i almost want to register my car at my parent's house just to get it lol


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

leeclark said:


> that might work. i just laughed when i seen the usa one cause of the arcade and video game crusie n usa. where in VA are you. i'm near lynchburg.


That is exactly where it came from, LOL. Throwback N64!



bigemun said:


> gr8mpg


I like this one actually. It's subtle.

By the way, the _ I use are where the NYS emblem is supposed to go. It counts as a character


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

leeclark said:


> that might work. i just laughed when i seen the usa one cause of the arcade and video game crusie n usa. where in VA are you. i'm near lynchburg.


I currently live in Culpeper but will be moving to Stuarts Draft, VA in a couple weeks.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I currently live in Culpeper but will be moving to Stuarts Draft, VA in a couple weeks.


Im in williamsburg, Ill be headed up 64 tomorrow to harrisonburg


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you live in Williamsburg? If so,you are lucky. My wife and I love going to Williamsburg and wish we could move there, haha! Yeah, I went to college in Harrisonburg (EMU) and still go there from time to time to go get my hair cut.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My favorite one I've seen in northern VA is MEXIKIN. Black Toyota Celica. He went to Virginia Tech too. 

There was another 70s Corvette that said AWW YEAH and a Sentra there that said TIMMAAY (south park reference). 

Some people amuse me. Others just make me think they're a douche. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i moved up here about 2 years ago. used to live in north east TN. We live in appomattox. i work in lynchburg. we go back to TN a few times a year to see my parents. we need to have a meet in VA somewhere sometime soon when i can get a day off from work. working 7 days a week right now, probably will be till thanksgiving or christmas.

back on topic i think the gr8_mpg one would be best so far.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

My family has had a vanity plate since they first came out in CT about 60 years ago! I now have that plate on my car and the same plate with a #2 on it for my 2004 Chevy Aveo.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

omgru18


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Toyotech said:


> i'm very jealous of that plate, nj has such boring choices...i almost want to register my car at my parent's house just to get it lol


Hey toyo, yes I know...not much to choose from in Jersey, but a few specialties that caught my eye that u may try are the Liberty State Park plate, Shore To Please and United We Stand graphics, just to name a few.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Hey toyo, yes I know...not much to choose from in Jersey, but a few specialties that caught my eye that u may try are the Liberty State Park plate, Shore To Please and United We Stand graphics, just to name a few.


don't get me wrong i like the shore to please and appreciate what it stands for but being an a surf nut i crave the endless summer plate lol


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Toyotech said:


> don't get me wrong i like the shore to please and appreciate what it stands for but being an a surf nut i crave the endless summer plate lol


I hear ya buddy!
Then you'll definitely need to register it in either Florida or Cali.
Here are some more previews..these are from my license plate collection!
Surfs up dude!!

ps Just watch out for the Shark Attaq like that first plate shows...heh!


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> omgru18


A guy on the DSM forums had GRLUDTF


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

515cruze said:


> View attachment 7970


excellent!!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Now I am starting to like CRZCNTRL again because I use it so much and I get tailgated out the wazoo


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Now I am starting to like CRZCNTRL again because I use it so much and I get tailgated out the wazoo



I do like that one.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Dammit, I want to order this thing, LOL. I am so indecisive when it comes to mods.

EDIT: I will be purchasing CRZN_USA. It looks quite nice. None of you jerks in New York take it from me. My change of address is pending so I have to wait on that 

Thanks guys!

I found it funny that the following were all taken in my state:

40_MPG
FOURTYMPG
GR8_MPG
CRUZNUSA
GASSIPPA


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

dunno if this link has been posted here. but here goes.  

The Geekiest License Plates of All Time



just sharing. 
phantom


----------



## sabjones (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing fancy for me... just my nickname since I was a baby... My plates say BREENY. 
But there are some neat ones out there... just depends on if you want something that is about the car or unique to you?


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

here's one!


----------



## Cruzcampo (Oct 10, 2012)

E f i s h n c


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's mine. ITSAWAT People were always asking me what kind of car it was and when I said was a Thing they always said "it's a what" so I figured this was appropriate.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Man, those Chevy Cruze drivers sure are vain!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I hate the term swag, but I wouldn't turn down SWG N WGN (a play on Austin Powers SHGNWGN)


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

phantom said:


> dunno if this link has been posted here. but here goes.
> 
> The Geekiest License Plates of All Time
> 
> ...


Hm, always thought that was HTTP 416.

I'd say this is the geekiest SQL Injection License Plate « Jeff Kemp on Oracle : SQL injection when they scan your plate


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Man, those Chevy Cruze drivers sure are vain!
> View attachment 8506
> View attachment 8507
> View attachment 8508
> View attachment 8509


No wonder you like that front license plate bracket of yours so much!


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Just received my plates and put them on!










It is the same name as my boat.










Stands for...
*A* nother
*F* reakin
*T* oy 
*I* 
*C* an't 
*A* fford


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Aftica said:


> Just received my plates and put them on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that's pretty funny


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks I have a lot of fun with it...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

These are actually on my Silver Eco now. Just haven't taken any pictures of it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

not allowed in quebec  id love to have rusty on mine


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

The GTO: SHOCKER
The Aveo: NDGYM (education plate) figure out what I do for a living
The Cruze: HYFR


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey, I was toying with the idea of doing CRZN-VA but we'll see.


I was thinking of CRZN CA or CACRUZE


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> I was thinking of CRZN CA or CACRUZE


Same here lol, that or SMURF, but that would look better on a blue miata or something.

On a side note, the top three plates I've seen are a "LOL MPG" on a pick up, "LOL GG" on a heavipy modded exige, and my personal favorite; "THX REX" on an expedition with a cover that read, "marriage is grand, divorce is a hundred grand".


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

this is my plate. It's a don't tread on me plate with 2JC 2LC on it for our initials. mine and my son's is JC and my daughter and wife is LC.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Honestly, if I engine swapped and turned my Cruze into a sleeper, I could get a SMURFED plate to play on the smurf accounts on online games(I'm 19, of course I'm a gamer lol).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

leeclark said:


> View attachment 11975
> 
> 
> this is my plate. It's a don't tread on me plate with 2JC 2LC on it for our initials. mine and my son's is JC and my daughter and wife is LC.


That's awesome, I had no idea Virginia had such a plate!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

One of the few non-totally-wankerish wanker plates I have seen was PURRRR on a beautifully maintained Jag - of the pre-Ford Jaguar persuasion.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is my psychology related plate


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

To whomever knows spanish, i saw a "webon" (If you say it fast enough it sounds like Huevon which means ballsy in spanish)

Which brings me to my idea Since Dopamin is taken:

Ballsy



Katee228 said:


> View attachment 11982
> 
> Here is my psychology related plate
> 
> ...


**** i was going to get this srs. Love dopamine, well who doesn't.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well I have never had a personalized plate and I really think I'd like to have one. I will be getting a brand new 2013 Chevy Cruze later this week and I have been trying to think of something unique to use. I think I have found the perfect one since my car will be Summit White as well. I was thinking of making one that says NCC-1701. Now I know some will get that reference and others may not. The only thing holding me back is I am a bigger Superman fan than Star Trek and I have been looking at adding Superman Chevy decals to the front and rear bowties. Having that plate with those decals just wouldn't work. So I really could use some input on which way to go.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Jeff257 said:


> Well I have never had a personalized plate and I really think I'd like to have one. I will be getting a brand new 2013 Chevy Cruze later this week and I have been trying to think of something unique to use. I think I have found the perfect one since my car will be Summit White as well. I was thinking of making one that says NCC-1701. Now I know some will get that reference and others may not. The only thing holding me back is I am a bigger Superman fan than Star Trek and I have been looking at adding Superman Chevy decals to the front and rear bowties. Having that plate with those decals just wouldn't work. So I really could use some input on which way to go.



Make sure you look it up! There are a ton of trekkies out there. I tried doing [email protected] for NY (doesn't allow spaces, so @ is state image) and it was taken


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That combo could also be a likely standard issue combo as well, so they won't let you choose one of those to avoid duplicates.

Interestingly though, I saw one yesterday, 1094GLC, or something like that. It was a Ford Focus plastered with stuff about Great Lakes Nursecar/Great Lakes Caring. So they must have bought plates to help identify the cars in their fleet. I'm surprised though because with the four numbers and three letters, this is the reverse of the current standard numbering system and could certainly be used in the future if they needed.

NURSECAR from Great Lakes Caring : Employee Company Car Program|Great Lakes Caring


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Make sure you look it up! There are a ton of trekkies out there. I tried doing [email protected] for NY (doesn't allow spaces, so @ is state image) and it was taken


I already did. And I could get it exactly at NCC-1701. Still not sure if I will. I told my wife and she just looked at me like I was crazy. lol I told her she did marry a geek so hah. Actualy I'm thinking something more along the lines of Cruze NC would be even better. I do have sometime to think about it though but it would be good to have something that would stand out.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

What part of NC are you in? I am down in the Wilmington area.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

APCruze said:


> What part of NC are you in? I am down in the Wilmington area.


I live in Greenville but work in Raleigh.

And after thinking about it I may just got with SPRCRUZE for my plate once I get my Superman theme going on the car. I found some good frosted glass vinyls that would look great on the taillights and possibly headlights and may see about getting one made for the back glass too. For awhile anything I do to the car will be strictly cosmetic though. Can't really afford anything to add to the engine.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I have noticed a lot of people on here from the western side of the state but have found any on the eastern side. I like SPRCRUZE plate and you can find a lot of superman add ons even down to valve covers.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

APCruze said:


> I have noticed a lot of people on here from the western side of the state but have found any on the eastern side. I like SPRCRUZE plate and you can find a lot of superman add ons even down to valve covers.


Do you have a link to the valve covers. I have found some good vinyls and a good set of floor mats. Not doing the whol seat cover thing though since I cant find one that will fit a 60/40 seat.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

My tag










Because everything good in life is expensive ! 

I also purchased a " I get 50mpg, You ? " frame for the plate from cleanmpg.com

I will see people coming up next to me in my rear view mirrors taking pictures of my license plate. I have even had drivers follow me a short distance and wait for me to park before taking a picture. When I see people look at my tag it usually makes them laugh and smile : )


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Great colour my good sir. Also, if I wasn't broke myself I might have considered a set of those. Sadly they are kind of ridiculous depending on where you are.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought BADECO last night

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I had IROC CA on my Camaro. Thinking about putting GO GREEN or HYBRID on my Camaro next. It gets 8mpg and isn't street legal. Also thinking about CRZN CA for my Cruze.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> I had IROC CA on my Camaro. Thinking about putting GO GREEN or HYBRID on my Camaro next. It gets 8mpg and isn't street legal. Also thinking about CRZN CA for my Cruze.


How about STRMTRPR?  Love the theme!!!

My mom just got a vanity plate for her SUV.. "EXHALE1X" as in exhale one time... smh lol

I noticed that with Vanity plates, you can eliminate the vowels and people will still understand them. I think that is true of most English speech. It is a good way to fit into the 8 characters.

I've seen "SNOWBERD" "SNOWBIRD" "SNWBIRD" "SNOWBRD" and every combination of it around here in both NY and Ontario plates... it is absolutely hilarious!

A supervisor at Lordstown.. he was a 60 something year old body builder. He drove in with a Cadillac CTS-V. The plate said "BODY IT"


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> My tag
> 
> Because everything good in life is expensive !
> 
> ...


My 2nd cousin owns a First Gen Insight (The rare lime green color) and has a 99+ MPG vanity plate. He averages 107.5 mpg on a day to day basis.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My secondary login at work it THE1. Ergo I wanted to the The One or even THE1. I forgot all about the Matrix so needless to say it was taken in Ohio! But I am the one. There is a car driving around Cincinnati with IMD12C. Took a while for me to figure out. You guys probably already know. "I'm the one to See". The first one I ever saw was on a Corvette. I8A4RE. Some are obvious but others make you think. Patman got a lot of attention!


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I have HWYSTAR on my Cruze (I drive 60-100k per yr) and HEDGHOG on my work car (Sonic).. how appropriate


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mine just showed up! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice. I take it the Z was taken lol
Did you try Cruz3n?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I checked in Ohio and "CRUZ ECO" is available. I am thinking about it now. $56 for the rest of this year and then $120 for next year.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Nice. I take it the Z was taken lol
> Did you try Cruz3n?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yup the Z was taken along with the 3 in place of the E. This was the best/only option for CRUZEN.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

On the Vette


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

On the Volt


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Just saw this on a car I loled. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------

